
In Data We Trust: Max Levchin on Consumer Finance - todd3834
http://blog.mixpanel.com/2016/05/11/max-levchin-rethinks-consumer-finance/
======
chiph
> These kinds of comparisons depend on jargon like “APR” and numbers with
> multiple asterisks.

Knowing what APR stands for is pretty basic stuff. The author admits a few
sentences later that she had to Google it. Are they patronizing their readers,
or is she really that ignorant of how loans work?

~~~
ozim
Yes most peaple are ignorant about basic finance. That is where 'cheap and
fast' loans companies get their money from

------
jackgavigan
_> "Silicon Valley’s as successful as it is because we’re constantly blowing
up whatever came before us, ripping it all down and building it back from
scratch.”_

s/"Silicon Valley"/"Wall Street"/

